# Topics > Space >  Robonaut (Robonaut 2), humanoid robot, Dextrous Robotics Laboratory, NASA's Johnson Space Center (JSC), Houston, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Home page - nasa.gov/robonaut

youtube.com/NASARobonaut

facebook.com/NASArobonaut

twitter.com/AstroRobonaut

Robonaut on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

NASA's Robonaut 2- Live Demonstration

Published on Jul 30, 2012




> Through the Good Samaritan Institute's Virtual Mentor program, the Boys and Girls Club in Santa Rosa Beach, FL participated in a live demonstration of NASA's Robonaut 2.






Space Station Live: Robonaut, the Humanoid Robot 

 Published on Sep 9, 2013




> Public Affairs Officer Lori Meggs talks with Julia Badger, robotics engineer at the Johnson Space Center, about the ongoing demonstrations with Robonaut, the humanoid robot aboard the International Space Station. Robonaut was designed to perform simple, repetitive or even dangerous crew tasks.

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA shows off Robonaut's gigantic new legs ahead of 2014 upgrade"

by Jon Fingas
November 10, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Robonaut Legs In Motion

Published on Jan 9, 2014




> NASA engineers are developing climbing legs for the International Space Station's robotic crew member Robonaut 2 (R2), marking another milestone in space humanoid robotics.
> 
> The legless R2, currently attached to a support post, is undergoing experimental trials with astronauts aboard the orbiting laboratory. Since its arrival at the station in February 2011, R2 has performed a series of tasks to demonstrate its functionality in microgravity.
> 
> These new legs, funded by NASA's Human Exploration and Operations and Space Technology mission directorates, will provide R2 the mobility it needs to help with regular and repetitive tasks inside and outside the space station. The goal is to free up the crew for more critical work, including scientific research.

----------


## Airicist

Robonaut 'Waltz': Space Station Droid's Legs Get Movin'

Published on Jan 13, 2014




> New limbs of the robotic ISS crew member, Robonaut 2 (R2), are demonstrated to the 'Waltz of the Blue Danube' music. Legs will increase the mobility of the robot for work in and out of the Space Station.

----------


## Airicist

Robonaut Supports Telemedicine Advances 

 Published on Jan 15, 2014




> NASA is always investigating new uses for one of the world's most advanced humanoid robots, Robonaut 2 (R2.) Working with Dr. Zsolt Garami from Houston Methodist Research Institute, R2 was put through the paces to prove its use as a device enabling telemedicine, or the use of electronic communications to conduct medical procedures. After some quick training, an R2 teleoperator was able to guide the robot and perform an ultrasound scan on a medical mannequin. Humans at the controls are able to perform the task correctly and efficiently by using R2's dexterity to apply the appropriate level of force and can track their progress using R2's vision system. The teleoperated R2 also experimented using a syringe as part of a procedure further demonstrating the robot's capabilities for telemedicine. This demonstration of robotic capabilities could one day result in the ability for physicians to conduct complex medical procedures on humans in remote locations, whether on the Earth's surface or even in low Earth orbit.

----------


## Airicist

NASA introduces its new Robot 

 Uploaded on May 16, 2011




> NASA and General Motors introduce their new astronaut robot at National Air and Space Museum in Washington Smithsonian Institute.

----------


## Airicist

Robonaut 2 Demonstration at Kennedy Space Center 

Uploaded on Feb 18, 2012




> Deputy Project Manager Nicholas Radford from the NASA Johnson Space Center demonstrates Robonaut 2 at the Kennedy Space Center in October 2010. The demonstration took place ahead of the first aborted launch of STS 133 which eventually delivered an identical humanoid robot to the International space station. Robonaut 2 was developed by engineers from General Motors and NASA beginning in 2007.

----------


## Airicist

"Movie Trailer" for Robonaut2's launch on STS-133 
from spacevideo
May 3, 2011




> A Robonaut (R2B) successfully launched up to the International Space Station on February 24th. R2 is the first humanoid robot in space. R2, now unpacked, will be initially operated inside the Destiny laboratory for operational testing, but over time, both its territory and its applications could expand. There are no plans to return R2 to Earth.

----------


## Airicist

from Carol Meier
May 15, 2013




> Researchers at NASA's Johnson Space Center (JSC), in collaboration with General Motors and Oceaneering, have designed a state-of-the-art, highly dexterous, humanoid robot: Robonaut 1 (R2). R2 was launched to the international Space Station on STS-133.
> Narrated by Carol Meier who provides professional voice over narration for film, television, and documentaries.carolmeiervoiceover.com

----------


## Airicist

Space Station Live: Robonaut Mobility Upgrades 

 Published on Aug 26, 2014




> Space Station Live commentator Dan Huot interviews Dr. Ron Diftler, the principal investigator for Robonaut 2. This interview aired during Space Station Live on August 26, 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Robonaut Performs Hose Jacket Inspection 

 Published on Aug 27, 2014




> Robonaut 2 (R2) showcases significant advances in robotic manipulation of materials and common tools used aboard the International Space Station. Recent experiments highlighted how a teleoperator can use R2 to manipulate a tether hook, an important safety precaution on spacewalks. Another task displayed Robonaut’s ability to pull back a protective jacket over a hose and search for damage, as well as inspect a quick-disconnect fitting for debris. The work on the ground by NASA engineers and by astronauts aboard the International Space Station continues to build the skill set for an Extra-Vehicular Activity (EVA) Robonaut.

----------


## Airicist

Robonaut Performs Quick Disconnect Hose Inspection

Published on Aug 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robonaut Performs Taskboard Tethering 

Published on Aug 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

PlayStation VR and NASA Tech Demo to Train Space Robot Operators

Published on Dec 14, 2015




> While NASA has a long history of sending probes and rovers into space, advancements in robotics has made deployment of human-like robots an increasingly attractive prospect. But it turns out that controlling such humanoid robots remotely is challenging. NASA and Sony have been collaborating to explore how VR might be used to train operators to control robots in space.


Article "NASA Looks to PlayStation VR to Solve Key Challenge of Space Robot Operation"

by Ben Lang
December 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robonaut 2 product overview

Published on Oct 27, 2015




> Robonaut is a humanoid robotic development project conducted at NASA's Lyndon B. Johnson Space Center (JSC) in Houston, Texas, in collaboration with General Motors and Oceaneering
> 
> Robonaut differs from other current space-faring robots in that, while most current space robotic systems (such as robotic arms, cranes and exploration rovers) are designed to move large objects, Robonaut's tasks require more dexterity.
> 
> The core idea behind the Robonaut series is to have a humanoid machine work alongside astronauts. Its form factor and dexterity are designed such that Robonaut can use space tools and work in similar environments suited to astronauts.
> 
> There are currently four Robonauts, with others currently in development. This allows us to study various types of mobility, control methods, and task applications.
> 
> The value of a humanoid over other designs is the ability to use the same workspace and tools - not only does this improve efficiency in the types of tools, but also removes the need for specialized robotic connectors. Robonauts are essential to NASA's future as we go beyond low earth orbit and continue to explore the vast wonder that is space.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Referee Robonaut: football signals

Published on Jan 31, 2017




> Can you guess the football signals Robonaut is doing? He's designed to perform complex tasks and use the same tools astronauts use.
> 
> Robonaut is a dexterous humanoid robot built and designed at NASA Johnson Space Center in Houston, Texas. Our challenge is to build machines that can help humans work and explore in space. Working side by side with humans, or going where the risks are too great for people, Robonauts will expand our ability for construction and discovery. Central to that effort is a capability we call dexterous manipulation, embodied by an ability to use one's hand to do work, and our challenge has been to build machines with dexterity that exceeds that of a suited astronaut.
> 
> Researchers at NASA's Johnson Space Center (JSC), in collaboration with General Motors and Oceaneering, have designed a state-of-the-art, highly dexterous, humanoid robot: Robonaut 2 (R2). R2 is made up of multiple component technologies and systems -- vision systems, image recognition systems, sensor integrations, tendon hands, control algorithms, and much more. R2's nearly 50 patented and patent-pending technologies have the potential to be game-changers in multiple industries, including logistics and distribution, medical and industrial robotics, and beyond.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robonaut to return to ISS"

by Jeff Foust
August 12, 2019

----------

